# Liberated From Ebay



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I saw this one on Ebay last week and decided to have a quick snip. And I'm glad I did. Great watch for very little money imho.

Working and keeping time well. All my watch tools are currently out of my reach under the decorating stuff so I've not had the back off it to take a picture of the movement.

There is a very slight mark on the crystal between 10 and 11 but this will polish out within minutes of opening the Brasso. Other than that looks to be in great shape.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice, I dig that red tipped seconds hand, very smart.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/clinton/clinton.php :cheers:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/clinton/clinton.php :cheers:


That was going to be my next stop, honest it was!

Thanks again Paul, no need to take the back off it now, thats all the information I could have hoped for, and then some. Really is a nice clean looking watch :cheers:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You're going to need one of these tools John.







:yes:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Nah, I'll just send it down to you :cheers:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Very interesting :clap:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> You're going to need one of these tools John.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple years back an Electro-chron sold (on ebay) with original watch box *AND A CASE WRENCH.* Has anyone seen one of the wrenches anywhere else? With all the different watch makers selling watches with Landeron movements it seems almost inevitable that the case wrenches were commonly available and in repair shops. Perhaps no-one knows what they are for when old watch makers shops are cleared up.

(By the way, nice Clinton!!!)


----------

